# Donor IVF and AF after negative cycle (TMI warning)



## cornwall (Apr 9, 2012)

Hi,

I've had 2 donor IVF cycles, both BFN. After the first, my AF started about 5 days after I stopped the progesterone. It was a normal bleed for about 3 days. After the second failed cycle, my AF again started 5 days after stopping the progesterone. I had normal red bleeding for 2 or 3 days. Since then (for about the last 7 days) I've had a brown, mucous discharge - enough to need a pad.   I did warn you about the TMI.
Is this normal and how long is it likely to last? 

Thanks


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi
Sorry to hear about your BFNs. 
I didn't want to read and run, not really sure but doesn't sound hugely unlikely, I would just ring your clinic tomorrow for reassurance. I have spotting and what appears to be 'old blood' (i.e. brownish  ) prior to my periods (not when on tx as the drugs seem to hold that off). I would ring just to check xx


----------



## cornwall (Apr 9, 2012)

Thanks Tiny. Strangely, it seems to have stopped today. Maybe I scare it away


----------

